# Will you be doing this to your turkey?!!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

NEW TURKEY RECIPE

Your dinner will be the talk of the TOWN!!

1. Cut out aluminum foil in desired shapes.

2. Arrange the turkey in the roasting pan, position the foil carefully.(see attached picture for details)

3. Roast according to your own recipe and serve.

4. Watch your guests' faces...










May your stuffing be tasty 
May your turkey plump,
May your potatoes and gravy
Have never a lump.
May your yams be delicious
And your pies take the prize,
And may your?Christmastide dinner
Stay off your thighs!

Happy?Christmas Everyone!


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

could be interesting!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Would be interesting to see the look on my parents face, might send that to my sister as she is doing Christmas dinner this year


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you think it would work on a nut roast?  

Chucky egg


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ceri you could have earnt some serious bubbles for that on the advent thread


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

So glad i am not doing the turkey this year as the in laws might not appreciate it


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm doing the turkey this year and I AM gonna do that cant wait


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

We want pics Lou!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

we dont have turkey however are having Chicken so may have to try this out and if it works pics will be uploaded onto FF

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

'Tartin up the turkey' comp coming up then?


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

oh I ould love to see my parents face if I did this. They would never come to my house again


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

D'oh we have a turkey crown so this won't work, although i am tempted to buy a chicken now and do this, dh's face would be a picture    

pam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

excellent 

what a great idea...I'm not cooking this Xmas though and don't think DPs mum will be up for doing this 

N xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

foil is on turkey just going into oven now !!!!


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Too funny!  Can't wait to see if it actually worked for those trying it!


----------

